
Ad targeters are pulling data from your browser’s password manager - kripy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/30/16829804/browser-password-manager-adthink-princeton-research
======
bob_theslob646
Do most users of these plugins know that this is happening? Are these services
free or paid?

> "The plugins focus largely on the usernames, but according to the
> researchers, there’s no technical measure to stop scripts from collecting
> passwords the same way. The only robust fix would be to change how password
> managers work, requiring more explicit approval before submitting
> information. “

~~~
sli
> Nearly every web browser now comes with a password manager tool, a
> lightweight version of the same service offered by plugins like LastPass and
> 1Password.

Pretty much everyone using a browser uses a password manager in some form,
since the browsers' built in ones are included.

